# U.k.falmouth Coastguard/polish Ship And Injured Crew



## dom (Feb 10, 2006)

sat 15th
at 11.25 the falmouth coastguard were alerted by the crew of the polish vessel 'isa' wich was 400 miles so.west of ireland that three crew members had suffered serious multiple injuries and were in need of urgent help.
seemingly the vessel had stopped for repaires and an exercise had been held which did not go well,with the three crew members ending up in the water
one of the crew members later died
an immediate satellite broadcast went out from the coastguard and the motor tanker"high progress"is heading towards the "isa"
fortuitously,supernumerary to the crew of the tanker is a retired american doctor and his wife,a former nurse,and are attempting to stabilise the two injured crew menbers. the 'isa' is heading for the mainland and once in range a military helicopter will airlift the injured men to hospital.
the R.A.F.helicopter from R.A.F.CHIVENOR will probably refuel at CORK


----------



## Cap'n Pete (Feb 27, 2006)

This incident shows the danger of practicing lifeboat drill at sea rather than alongside. Many ports now prohibit the lowering of lifeboats or discourage ships from doing so for a variety of reasons, including security and the ISPS Code. Ships, therefore, often have little option (if they are to abide by the SOLAS requirement to launch their lifeboats once every three months) other than to launch their lifeboats at anchor or at sea. The problem with this is that, even on a calm day, the sea conditions cannot always be properly assessed from the bridge of a container ship and, if anything goes wrong, medical facilities are miles away.


----------

